# still built in Italy?



## samh (May 5, 2004)

I think I read some Kings are now not built in Italy? If true, when did this change? What about aluminum& steel?


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Not sure exactly*

This would be my guess.

I have a 2008 King 3 that I'm pretty sure was not made in Italy.
I have a 2009 Corum that I'm pretty sure was made in Italy (very sure actually).
I think the Neo Pro (lugged carbon) and Neo Primato (lugged steel) are both still made in Italy.
Titanio is made in Italy.
All carbon forks are Asian.
Aluminum-I have no idea.


----------



## flateric (Jul 1, 2003)

I though most of the carbon frames where now being built in asia, but according to this video only the Avant and R848 are. Thought all the other carbon models except the customs ones were also.

http://eurobike.bikeradar.com/video/interbike2009-de-rosa-#player


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Doriano De Rosa does all the Ti builds:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/11/ti-framebuilding-by-doriano-de-rosa.html

I think that's the only model actually made by a De Rosa.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

re: R848:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2010/07/new-de-rosa-model-for-2011-r848-or-vega.html


----------

